# what is the best linguistic bible commentary?



## bpkantor (Mar 8, 2011)

Meaning a commentary that focuses primarily on the word meanings/syntax/grammar, etc.


God bless,
--Ben


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you asking about a particular commentary on a specific book of the Bible? A study bible? A whole-Bible commentary? 

AMR


----------



## bpkantor (Mar 8, 2011)

In general on the whole bible, but if you know any particular ones for specific books as well that would be appreciated.

I am looking for this especially for the OT


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 8, 2011)

The best commentary for grammar on the OT is probably Keil and Delitzsch. For the NT, I recommend H.A.W. Meyer, although the commentaries in the series not written by him are considerably lower in quality. They will force you to think of most of the grammatical issues that are present in the text.


----------

